# Can bunnies eat pea pods, celery and watercress?



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wondering if bunnies can eat pea pods, celery and watercress? 
Searched it and different sites say different things.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SweetPeasMom (Jun 3, 2012)

I feed snow peas as for the celery I cut it up as the long veins in the celery and choke the rabbits.

Grass, apples (without core and seeds), basil, alfalfa, radish, clover, beet greens, broccoli (leaves and stems), brussel sprouts, carrots (treat only), celery, chicory, cilantro, dandelions, dill, tops of dutch carrots, endive, parsley, pea pods, cos lettuce, spinach, watercress, wheatgrass, unlimited amounts of hay. 

Wild rabbits eat mainly grass. So letting your rabbit out into the backyard to nibble grass is a great idea.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 3, 2012)

SweetPeasMom wrote:


> I feed snow peas as for the celery I cut it up as the long veins in the celery and choke the rabbits.
> 
> Grass, apples (without core and seeds), basil, alfalfa, radish, clover, beet greens, broccoli (leaves and stems), brussel sprouts, carrots (treat only), celery, chicory, cilantro, dandelions, dill, tops of dutch carrots, endive, parsley, pea pods, cos lettuce, spinach, watercress, wheatgrass, unlimited amounts of hay.
> 
> Wild rabbits eat mainly grass. So letting your rabbit out into the backyard to nibble grass is a great idea.



I hope you meant "can choke the rabbits" instead of implying that you choke your rabbits with celery strings.


----------



## SweetPeasMom (Jun 3, 2012)

BunnyLove89 wrote:


> SweetPeasMom wrote:
> 
> 
> > I feed snow peas as for the celery I cut it up as the long veins in the celery and choke the rabbits.
> ...



:blushan: yes I meant can choke the Buns


----------



## Samara (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL ...I was like...what a waste of salad...why cut it all up just to choke the rabbits?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2012)

:? All those are on our to be eaten list. One of ours won't eat apple.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 4, 2012)

Plantain is Honey's new favorite food. Until the plants I potted up from the lawn get bigger, I have to pick some 1-2 times a day. I actually tasted a leaf & could see the young leaves in a salad.


----------

